# Good fishing spots in Lake Travis/Austin



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

While being a student at UT, I find myself wanting to fish at times. I was just wondering if any of you fisherman know some good areas to fish at in Austin or at Lake Travis. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been trying to find some good spots in Lake Travis but I've had zero luck. It's the hardest lake I've ever fished.


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

*Travis is tough.*

You typically have to fish much deeper, especially if you are looking for big fish throughout the year. When it warms up, key in on Docks in 30-50 feet of water and use a jig or worm in the shade and find what depth they hanging. You can also throw crankbaits, I like the 12' models (crawfish pattern) and work them along the shorlelines. Just like the coast, you gotta grind til you find them.
All that said, I drive 3 hours to the coast when I have a day to fish because I can catch more and bigger fish on a consistent basis.
Good luck.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Years ago I did ok along the shore of Travis at Hippy Hollow with a spinnerbait when the water was clear. Let it sink out of sight and start slowly reeling and twitching. Bass weren't huge but they were there. Course ya hadta avert your eyes from scenery above to avoid permenant blindness.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

u sure u were fishin for bass at hippie hollow?? lol...


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

On Lake Travis i always had pretty good luck using a drop shot w/ a roboworm on the rock bluffs down and across Carlos N Charlies. Also a spinnerbait on the shorelines directly accross from the ramp at the ****. In Lake Austin a good place is the hydrilla patches in front of Fat Farm....aka Lake Austin Spa. You kind of have to fish that lake early do to the Wake Boarders that come out.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I have lived in Central Texas all my life, and have caught maybe 5 fish on travis. It's just not worth my time. 

I am with the other guy....head to the coast, or try lake georgetown or decker lake, or one of the other ones within 30 mins of town. I have had better luck there, although I will admit, I hardly ever make time for fresh water fishing anymore, unless one of my kids wants to go jerk some perch!


----------



## catfishcaldwell81 (Jan 14, 2009)

Aggieangler said:


> I have lived in Central Texas all my life, and have caught maybe 5 fish on travis. It's just not worth my time.
> 
> I am with the other guy....head to the coast, or try lake georgetown or decker lake, or one of the other ones within 30 mins of town. I have had better luck there, although I will admit, I hardly ever make time for fresh water fishing anymore, unless one of my kids wants to go jerk some perch!


Totally agree here, too many jetskis & ski boats out there to enjoy it anyway. I know there was a pretty big blue cat caught out there on Travis a few weeks ago, but that's rare. It's also so low right now with the drought....

I typically head down to Choke Canyon - I know it's a drive, but I usually come home with enough catch for a fish fry. You're not gonna limit out, but it's fun & not near as many rec boaters.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Get access to a kayak and try Town Lake. Work the shore during the spawn. I've seen smallmouth in there as well.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

I just got back from Lake Travis and had zero bites in 2 days. I was there with my family and only fished for a few hours total, but still...it didn't seem like much was happening. Seems like a really hard lake to fish. 

I've heard good things about fishing the Blanco river in the deeper parts...float fishing might be a lot of fun. 

Also the guadalupe near Canyon Lake for trout in the winter is worth researching. That isn't easy fishing either, but there are some nice rainbows that can be caught. 

If you really do your homework you might be able to find some private farms with good fishing ponds....many landowners will let you fish if you ask nicely. That's what I used to do in college.


----------

